# algae inlow light tank



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello guys.
I have a 30G tank and I used to have CO2 injection and use the Estimate index but I used to have major problems with algae. Especialy GDA and GSA.
One day, about 1 year ago, I got so tired fighting with algae and I decided to try the low light, low tech tank.
The fish I have are 3 small discus, 10 cardinal tetras 4 blue rams and 10 amano shrimps and plants I only have anubias.
I reduced the light to 1WPG using 30Watt flourence with reflector and adding 5ml flourish once a week. However i had problem with GSA on anubia leaves
So I decided to remove the reflector and see if it helps. Situation still the same.
Then I put a glass between the flourence and the water to reduce further the lighting but still the problem is there.
How can I get rid of this. I have no idea what else to do.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

If you want to go with a low light low maintenance tank, go over to the El Natural forum and look around. I have had the best luck with healthy tanks using this method.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

On a tank like that I wouldn't dose anything or maybe a tiny amount of flourish (2ml) and do weekly water changes religiously.


----------



## yznj99 (Oct 17, 2006)

First of all, I don't think your discus is happy in a tank like this. Are you saying 30W light without reflector? that's way too low light, your plants basically stop growing due to the low light, some algae, which are more adapted to these conditions, chime in to scavenge the excess nutrients. To turn this around, you need to crank up the light, and get good level of CO2 to help the plant grow, definitely no dosing of anything.


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

*Controlling Algae*

Whenever there's an outbreak of algae in my aquarium, I simply use Azoo Green Water Remover & within an hour, the water will become crystal clear & algae has been reduced significantly, you must clean the filter after the medication.

Don't panic when there's an algae, we can't be 100% algae free on a planted aquarium, it's part of the cycle. Your own eyes I guess the best tool to cure it's outbreak.


----------

